# help posting pics



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

I tried searching but couldn't find anything?


Hi Im trying to post pics but it says "the attachment is too big, needs to be 100KB or less" 

I have a KODAK DX4530 5.0 pixels...When I look at the picture properties it says that the size is 625KB. So how do I change the picture size in order to post here?

Thanks, Josh


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You need to use some form of photo editing software to reduce the dimensions of the pictures. I try to post pictures that are no larger than 600x400 pixels, and more often I go with 400x300. With 60% compression the resulting jpegs are typically less than 40KB.

Most camera will come with some basic editing software, if for nothing else than to resize picture for e-mailing.


----------



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

I have Micorsoft Picture it 2001, Kodak easy share program that came with the camera, I also have ACDSee....

I am clue less when it come to this sort of thing...

Josh


----------



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

bharada, I got it!! Thanks so much... Duh that was kind easy!

But now it says that I reached my quota limit???

Now what?

Josh


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Use a url img tag In the post reply screen, wher you type your responses, you wil see a bunch of url hypertext stuff. I don't really understand it either but if you click img then enter the location of your photo, then click img again (those are called tags) your pic will display automatically when the post opens.

Example...using a link you posted earlier









[ i m g ] http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=738 [ / i m g ]

I added spaces between the letters of the tag so that it would show what is done and not show the pic. Remember to use [] these and the one at the end gets / a backslash.

Similarly, if you wanted to make a clickable link
do this...(once again I will add spaces so it does not work)

[ u r l = http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=738 ] link [ / u r l ]

Basically, what ever is in between the tags shows and what is in the tags is the command. If you hover your mouse over the buttons at the top for the tas, it shows the varoius ways of typing them in manually and also the short cuts (ie alt=h ) The nice thing about using tags and hyperlink stuff is that it makes your posts look cleaner. You pics just have to already be on the web. You can upload them to your personal photo album at APC and link right ot that

Hoped that helped


----------



## Aqua5-0 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes that did help!

Thank you!

Josh


----------

